# Anyone else have really bad stretch marks on their inner thigh/top of quad?



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

Since I started training I've always had mad stretch marks on my inner thighs just at the top that goes round the top of my quads and on the outside of my glutes.... they are getting ridiculous and don't know what to do apart from apply bio oil


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

I've got some on my glutes :blush:

Don't think theres much you can do about them, they will just fade away into a whitish colour.


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

Sub-Zero said:


> I've got some on my glutes :blush:
> 
> Don't think theres much you can do about them, they will just fade away into a whitish colour.


I wasn't too bothered at first but it looks like my crotch has been whipped multiple times haha, looks ****ed up...

Do you know how long they take to go a white'ish colour? I assume its years


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

war wounds man


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Nope just got them everywhere else lol, look like ive been jumped by a tiger lol


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Harrison21 said:


> I wasn't too bothered at first but it looks like my crotch has been whipped multiple times haha, looks ****ed up...
> 
> Do you know how long they take to go a white'ish colour? I assume its years


You just got to live with it mate, unless you plan on starting a career in the porn industry.. :lol:

Mine are years old...IIRC it took a good while to go from Pinkinsh to white-ish. I would say nearly a year, but bio oil should help.


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

Sub-Zero said:


> You just got to live with it mate, unless you plan on starting a career in the porn industry.. :lol:
> 
> Mine are years old...IIRC it took a good while to go from Pinkinsh to white-ish. I would say nearly a year, but bio oil should help.


I showed this lass other day and she thought I had something wrong with me :| **** it squats over women...


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Have some, coco butter i use but its a scar u have to deal with


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

Hayesy said:


> Have some, coco butter i use but its a scar u have to deal with


I've got some cocoa butter I'll give it ago, reckon sunbeds will get rid of it too?


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Could help with the colour of them, ppl us bio oil as well


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

I've got cocoa butter and bio oil already, going to give sunbeds a go when I can be bothered


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

I have them on my shoulders and have always had them on my hips for some reason


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

Its where your skin has been loose and tendeer I think and obviously making big gaints too quickly, got them appearing under my armpit at the top of my lats but the colour on them isn't bad


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2013)

Few on the armpit that are dark red.

Loads of white ones on quads from when I first discovered squats.


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

Yeah I'm starting to get them on my armpits now from getting a bigger back and biceps, going to chill out bulking now.


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

got them on me armpits but theres **** all i can do about it so just think **** it - crack on growing


----------



## big_skip (Aug 21, 2010)

your stuck with them mate, i think bio oil is the best thing to control but some people suffer more than others, my missus has had 2 kids and doesn't have any at all....the cow bag :whistling:


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

big_skip said:


> your stuck with them mate, i think bio oil is the best thing to control but some people suffer more than others, my missus has had 2 kids and doesn't have any at all....the cow bag :whistling:


Applying the bio oil now, heared it can take from up to a year for the marks to go from purple to white this is going to be a **** take! makes me want to stop bulking abit but its too late haha


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Weird, just found a huge one on my inner thigh, it's like over a cm thick.. none on the other side though..?


----------



## big_skip (Aug 21, 2010)

I had the purple nasty ones when i was a(fat) kid, tanning helps as you said if you can be bothered


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

big_skip said:


> I had the purple nasty ones when i was a(fat) kid, tanning helps as you said if you can be bothered


Yeah I've got these from squatting on the inner thigh, theey look crazy, fade and come back its weird


----------



## CherrineShort (Mar 7, 2017)

One of the best solutions to reducing and preventing stretch marks is the usage of dermelastic serum.


----------



## Robert S (Sep 5, 2016)

I've got some on my glutes, I dont like them but there is nothing I can do so just accept it and dont give it importance.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Lol at people saying you get them from squatting...you get them from bloating up into a big fat fvck too quickly. There's no way your legs are going to grow too so fast as to cause stretchmarks simply from extra muscle.

I've never had huge, rapid swings in my weight which I'm sure is the reason I've stayed 100% stretchmark free after 8 years training.


----------



## crueldeceiver (Mar 15, 2017)

More more whitening lotion. It will be less visible if it whitens...


----------



## VeronicaFigeroa (Aug 24, 2017)

Dermalmd stretch mark serum has actually reduced the appearance of stretch marks on my upper thighs ( courtesy of pregnancy ) I will definitely be getting more - I only wish it smelled a little nicer, but I guess I would rather have a blandly smelling serum instead of something loaded with artificial fragrances.


----------

